# Skilled Points decreased after CO was assigned



## SyedaA (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello,

On June 30, 2015 CO was assigned to our application of 189 visa. On July 1, an email was sent by a Skilled Support Officer that the points we claimed in our EOI which were 70 are not correct. The officer believes that it was done by mistake and thus seeking our permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60. 
My husband is the primary applicant. The discrepancy was due the calculation of work experience which is more than 5 years if we consider his total working experience. But due to some ACS rules which I am not much aware of the approved experience is of less then 5 years.
Now if we grant the permission to the officer to correct our score, what impact will it have on our application? Will the process proceed normally?

Thanks,
Afrin


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

You would be really lucky if CO wont reject your application based on over claiming points. This happened with some members before. Few of them were able to claim the refund but most of them had lost the application fee due to overclaiming the points in EOI.

See, the issue is, that you were invited for the visa application based on 70 points i-e way ahead of 60 & 65 pointers. That is the reason they usually reject the application in case of over claiming the points.

But, maybe starting from new year they are reconsidering this policy (highly unlikely). I cant think how will it work. Maybe if you give him the permission, your EOI will be updated and you will have to wait for invite again. I really hope so, but dont think that CO will proceed with your application after reducing the points. 

Again, 10 points difference isnt justifiable because if your exp is reduced from 5 years to lets say 3+ years, then you should still have 65 points.

Can you pls provide us the points breakdown.

Wish you all the best. let us know how it turns out.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

SyedaA said:


> Hello,
> 
> On June 30, 2015 CO was assigned to our application of 189 visa. On July 1, an email was sent by a Skilled Support Officer that the points we claimed in our EOI which were 70 are not correct. The officer believes that it was done by mistake and thus seeking our permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> My husband is the primary applicant. The discrepancy was due the calculation of work experience which is more than 5 years if we consider his total working experience. But due to some ACS rules which I am not much aware of the approved experience is of less then 5 years.
> ...


It was incorrect on your part to claim points for full experience while ACS only considered a part of it. now you've no option but oblige to the CO.
It'll then be up to to the CO to take your application forward.


----------



## SyedaA (Jul 2, 2015)

Our skilled points breakdown is:

Age 25 to 32 - 30 points
English level ability Proficient - 10 points
Qualifications - 15
Overseas work experience 5 years or more - 10 points
Partner skill qualifications - 5 points

So in total we claimed 70 points. 

This is the email text:
I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about:

• claimed to have overseas employment experience of 5 years. However does not have 5 years overseas employment experience.

I find that your invitation score is actually 60. 

I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.

I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.

As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).

I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.

If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted. 


This news is so depressing. I hope he doesn't reject our application.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

SyedaA said:


> Hello,
> 
> On June 30, 2015 CO was assigned to our application of 189 visa. On July 1, an email was sent by a Skilled Support Officer that the points we claimed in our EOI which were 70 are not correct. The officer believes that it was done by mistake and thus seeking our permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> My husband is the primary applicant. The discrepancy was due the calculation of work experience which is more than 5 years if we consider his total working experience. But due to some ACS rules which I am not much aware of the approved experience is of less then 5 years.
> ...


whatever the case..you are super lucky i guess. He contacted you instead of rejecting application.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

SyedaA said:


> Our skilled points breakdown is:
> 
> Age 25 to 32 - 30 points
> English level ability Proficient - 10 points
> ...


Still i am unable to understand how its 60 and not 65. If you claimed 10 points for 5+ exp, ACS reduced 2 years so you still have 3+ years exp which should give you 5 points. So, only 5 points should be deducted. Maybe I am missing something.

Anyway, you dont have any options other than to let your CO to revise the points. I am not completely able to understand what does he mean by "I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.". But seems from the overall positive tone of his email i believe he will not reject your case and move forward with your application, which would be btw too good to be true .


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

I believe you are okay. if you read carefully what the CO has mentioned in the letter then it sumps up to 

1. to get a visa.... claimed points have to be equal to CO's assessed points
2. in your case... claimed points are 70 but CO's assessed points are 60
3. he wants to adjust the points so that claimed points come down to 60 and become equal to CO's assessed points and hence the application can be processed instead of rejected.

but just one question why is he giving you 0 point for work experience. he should give you at least 5 points for experience if your ACS assessment is more than 3 years


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

tahirrehan said:


> I believe you are okay. if you read carefully what the CO has mentioned in the letter then it sumps up to
> 
> 1. to get a visa.... claimed points have to be equal to CO's assessed points
> 2. in your case... claimed points are 70 but CO's assessed points are 60
> ...


I agree with you but, did you check his remark

"I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score'. Isnt actual invitation score 70? because she got the invite as per 70.

Only this part is confusing to me.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

@Sayedaa

Can you pls share ACS outcome letter content i-e approved employment in order to clear confusion about employment points. Because, if that is the case then you should indicate it in your reply to CO.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

it is written "Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score."

i believe what he means is that *after agreement*, the actual invitation score will come down to 60. so after that point the actual invitation score will be 60 and not 70.

anyhow, the best thing to do would be email back to CO and ask clearly what will happen next. From my experience, COs always answer in detail. there is nothing to lose any further but to gain.




SqOats said:


> I agree with you but, did you check his remark
> 
> "I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score'. Isnt actual invitation score 70? because she got the invite as per 70.
> 
> Only this part is confusing to me.


----------



## SyedaA (Jul 2, 2015)

tahirrehan said:


> I believe you are okay. if you read carefully what the CO has mentioned in the letter then it sumps up to
> 
> 1. to get a visa.... claimed points have to be equal to CO's assessed points
> 2. in your case... claimed points are 70 but CO's assessed points are 60
> ...


My husband is working since December 2007 and all the jobs were included in skill assessment. But he completed his MS in December 2012. I believe they are including the work experience after the completion of his masters. 

So should we reply positively to change our score to 60?

Thanks,
Afrin


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

yeap. that is a must. when you write an email to the CO, make sure it is comprehensive and none of your concerns are missed out. else you will end up losing time.



SqOats said:


> @Sayedaa
> 
> Can you pls share ACS outcome letter content i-e approved employment in order to clear confusion about employment points. Because, if that is the case then you should indicate it in your reply to CO.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

That is okay. the question is how many years did ACS assessment consider. is it less than 3 years?



SyedaA said:


> My husband is working since December 2007 and all the jobs were included in skill assessment. But he completed his MS in December 2012. I believe they are including the work experience after the completion of his masters.
> 
> So should we reply positively to change our score to 60?
> 
> ...


----------



## SyedaA (Jul 2, 2015)

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Science in Computer Science from --------- completed December 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical Engineering from National University of Sciences And
Technology (NUST) completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing.
The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/07 - 12/08 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior PHP Developer
Employer: 
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 05/09 - 07/10 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Web Developer
Employer: 
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 07/10 - 08/11 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: 
Country: PAKISTAN
Dates: 08/11 - 07/13 (1yrs 11mths)

Position: Software Engineer/Lead Software Engineer
Employer:
Country: PAKISTAN
Dates: 12/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 8mths)

Position: Assistant Project Manager
Employer: 
Country: PAKISTAN
Dates: 09/14 - 03/15 (0yrs 6mths)

Position: Project Manager
Employer: 
Country: PAKISTAN

This is ACS letter. I think my husband has misunderstood and counted all the years instead.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

I do not think that your application will be rejected. just send an email to the CO and ask him what is going to happen. as i said earlier, their replies are pretty detailed and they reply within 7 working days.

best of luck



SyedaA said:


> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Science in Computer Science from --------- completed December 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
> Degree with a major in computing.
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical Engineering from National University of Sciences And
> ...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

SyedaA said:


> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Science in Computer Science from --------- completed December 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
> Degree with a major in computing.
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical Engineering from National University of Sciences And
> ...


_The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code._
Respond to the CO in detail and accept the mistake, inform them it's genuine and not a malicious attempt to overclaim.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

"The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

So, if we consider after dec 2012, it will b less than 3 years (til the time of invite) hence no points for employment. so 60 is correct.

Yes, Tahirrehan is right. Better to ask CO about the consequences if you allow him to change the points to 60.

Goodluck.


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

Isn't it possible to clarify with the case officer by calling them and get an understanding of what they mean before you respond? You go 28 days and that's lots of time to check with CO.


----------



## SyedaA (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah, we will email the officer and ask about the consequences of changing the score.

Thank you everyone. I hope our application gets through.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't worry and be confident. trust me if they were to cancel your application then they would had without contacting you. i am 100% sure that you are in the green zone.

best of luck



SyedaA said:


> Yeah, we will email the officer and ask about the consequences of changing the score.
> 
> Thank you everyone. I hope our application gets through.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ask the concerned CO to correct your score to reflect the actual score of 60.


CO has also confirmed THAT with the ACTUAL score of 60 points would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied


SO you are good.


THEY won't reject your application IF ALL other documents are in order.




SyedaA said:


> Our skilled points breakdown is:
> 
> Age 25 to 32 - 30 points
> English level ability Proficient - 10 points
> ...


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Just give him the consent to reduce the points, this happened to two of my friends and at the end they were processed as 60 points and finally got their grants. No need to worry or overthink this, the case officer is clear that he believes you made an honest mistake and considering you were going to be invited anyway at that round so it is fine to consent immediately to continue your assessment normally.


----------



## ozwelcomesindian (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello,

I have an experience of 3 years 4 months in my own firm as a Proprietor. Along with this, I have a year's experience as a Chartered Accountant. This total makes it 4 years 4 months. Along with this, I have worked around 2 years 8 months as an intern/article where the pay was stipend(and not salary) i.e. negligible like Rs.2000 per month. So the total exceeds 5 years in this case.

My consultant has told me that since in the internship I have received some money, then the same is countable however meager it may be. However, I'm not sure if he is correct. Can you please confirm if all the 3 work experiences are countable? I've heard CO's are strict and they do reduce experience as per their own methods. In some cases they also reject the application is what I've heard.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

This line:



> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.


reminds me that such a scenario had happened last year too. Not sure how it went with that applicant. If you search for these exact words, you should land up with that applicants posts/ threads. But, from the looks of it, and from what I remember, once you give your consent to reduce the points, your application should move ahead normally towards a grant. All the best to you.

Edit: Looks like this has happened more than once- 2013, 14, 15... I see many such results. *Search results*


----------



## GireeshNair (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

There is no reason to worry. I was in the same situation in April when I received a mail from an officer stating that my points have been reduced from 65 points to 60 for the 189 visa. I granted permission and there were no issues. I recieved the grant on July 1st. There was a delay because my wife's Dubai PCC took almost 5 months to come. So don't worry if you recieve this mail as you will be granted the visa if all other documents are in order. Hope this helps. All the best !


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

It depends on why is the CO reducing points. It can be considered over sight or otherwise as well.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yashsr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an experience of 3 years 4 months in my own firm as a Proprietor. Along with this, I have a year's experience as a Chartered Accountant. This total makes it 4 years 4 months. Along with this, I have worked around 2 years 8 months as an intern/article where the pay was stipend(and not salary) i.e. negligible like Rs.2000 per month. So the total exceeds 5 years in this case.
> 
> My consultant has told me that since in the internship I have received some money, then the same is countable however meager it may be. However, I'm not sure if he is correct. Can you please confirm if all the 3 work experiences are countable? I've heard CO's are strict and they do reduce experience as per their own methods. In some cases they also reject the application is what I've heard.


Don't go with what consultants say. You need to apply for skill assessment and whatever comes there is the final ?


----------



## GireeshNair (Jul 1, 2015)

If the case has to rejected or declined the case officer can directly do it without even asking for permission to correct the score. I have read on blogs wherein people have unfortunately lost their money ( case being declined ) if a real blunder has been committed by the applicant on the EOI. I did not get my work experience assessed by Engineers Australia. I only got my degree assessed and provided all evidence of my work ex. Since my degree is not an Australian one first 2 years were deducted.


----------



## SyedaA (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I initiated this thread and just to update you guys I received my Visa on August 28, 2015.
Luckily our process was super fast. 
Best of luck to all applicants.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

Good for you. best of luck with the move.




SyedaA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I initiated this thread and just to update you guys I received my Visa on August 28, 2015.
> Luckily our process was super fast.
> Best of luck to all applicants.


----------



## gcor12 (Jul 5, 2016)

SyedaA said:


> Our skilled points breakdown is:
> 
> Age 25 to 32 - 30 points
> English level ability Proficient - 10 points
> ...


Hello there,

Can you please tell me how you went after 1 year? I find this forum a year ago and just curious what is the case officer's decision after changing your score. Did you receive a visa grant? If yes, when did you guys receive it?


----------



## lp.pant (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi All,
I am facing exactly the same situation.

Below is my case.

I have received EOI invite for 189 visa with 70 points on Oct 12th 2016 in category 261313 and lodged visa the same day. No CO Contact yet.
I am the primary applicant of this Visa application and my spouse is dependant applicant included in the VISA application.

Claimed EOI points breakup:
•	Education: 15 points 
•	Experience: 15 points (8 years)
•	Age: 30 points (25-32 years)
•	English Proficiency : 10 points

After lodging visa application, I realized that in my skill assessment document, ACS ( the Assessing Authority) have deducted 2 years for suitability criteria (Computer Engineering ICT Major) from my work experience. So, I should have entered 6 years of experience in EOI and should get 10 points for work experience instead. 
So, my EOI points total should have been 65 (still eligible in category 2613). 

Correct EOI points breakup:
•	Education: 15 points
•	Experience: 10 points (6 years)
•	Age: 30 points (25-32 years)
•	English Proficiency : 10 points

Reason for the Incorrect Information:
The incorrect information was provided purely due to mistake in my understanding of how many years of experience should be entered while submitting EOI. 
I was never looking to over-claim points, as I am still eligible for invite in Category 2613 with 65 points. 

I have already provided this information in FORM 1023 of incorrect information.

Now hoping and praying that CO understands that it was a mistake and considers my case.

I have also called up DIBP helpline and they suggested putting form 1023 was right thing to do in this case and then, hope for the best. They also asked me to email GSM Brisbane about this issue which I have done.

Any thing else I could have done? Pls Suggest.


----------



## mrinal.raob (Jul 20, 2016)

*same as your case,needed info*



lp.pant said:


> Hi All,
> I am facing exactly the same situation.
> 
> Below is my case.
> ...


Hello,
I have a similar case as yours, i went on to put my full employment details without knowing that it has to be acs specified ones,and have already applied visa.Co contacted first time for pte and medicals,and waiting from 36 days.Now my friend made me realise about this,and i am worried.
I have applied for 75 points,but based onthe new input it should have been 70 due to 2 years deduction by acs.

So wanted to know if you got any reply?or what happened?

Can any expert suggest should i do next?
Is this the number to contact adeliade diac ?+61 130 0364 4613 
we contact the co through gsm.allocated mail id?

or just wait for the co to get back to me?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mrinal.raob said:


> Hello,
> I have a similar case as yours, i went on to put my full employment details without knowing that it has to be acs specified ones,and have already applied visa.Co contacted first time for pte and medicals,and waiting from 36 days.Now my friend made me realise about this,and i am worried.
> I have applied for 75 points,but based onthe new input it should have been 70 due to 2 years deduction by acs.
> 
> ...


Usually it would be an issue if you would not have received an invitation yet based on the corrected points. If you would have been 70 instead of 75, you may be ok since 70 is usually enough for an immediate invitation. 

If your CO contacts you regarding this, you can reply that it was a mistake since you weren't aware that you needed to separate your employment in your EOI and see what they say. If it would be an issue, your CO will likely offer the chance to withdraw the application and submit a new EOI instead of having the application refused.


----------



## mrinal.raob (Jul 20, 2016)

*Result finalised*

Guys if it helps anyone,

In the ImmIAccount,in update status i updated my mistake as a change and gave full descriptions.

I finally got my grant today.


----------



## Attique_85 (Oct 14, 2018)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Ask the concerned CO to correct your score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> 
> CO has also confirmed THAT with the ACTUAL score of 60 points would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied
> ...




Hello Guys,

I know this is old post. But I need clarification on similar situation. If Case Officer reduce the claimed points then in what situation you are still safe.

1) Even with reduced points you will get invite on that particular round 

2) Or in any subsequent round if all applications in your occupation category are invited till your EOI date


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Attique_85 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I know this is old post. But I need clarification on similar situation. If Case Officer reduce the claimed points then in what situation you are still safe.
> 
> ...


For scenario 1, you will be fine to overclaim points

For scenario 2, it really depends on the CO, I believe the bottom line is that the correct points and the DOE should get you an invitation already before it is assigned to a CO.


----------

